# Egg sharing at Bourn Hall??



## Spanner (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi

Me and HB are thinking of trying for a 2nd baby, we had our ickle boy through ICSI in 2009 very fortunate on our first cycle which was funded.

We are now looking at Bourn Hall as we will have to self fund, but started reading about the egg-share program they offer which sounds interesting.

Has anyone done this, how does it worlk? do you see the people you are doing it for aswell??

Sorry for all the questions - this is just new to us....just think it would be amazing to help someone out to have a baby.

Spanner


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi spanner:

I had my daughter through eggshare at Isis in Colchester 3 and half years ago. We have just done an fet at Bournhall as I had ohss in my fresh cycle in June which I eggshared and am now 14wks pregnant. You don't meet or no anything about the couple having your eggs, there are some forms to fill out where you can write about yourself which I found quite nice. You can find out if they were sucessful if you want but that is all. It cost us about £300 as got Gp to do test on nhs for hiv/hepb&c. Hope this helps do pm me if you want anymore info.

Liz xx


----------



## Spanner (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks Liz

Congrats    was that your 1st attempt for your 2nd child? do you know if they were successful? How long does the process take?

£300 sounds alot better than £6k plus you are really ehlping someone else have a family possibly.

Im really excited about trying for another child and feel really relaxed this time 

Thanks again Sx


----------



## Spanner (Jun 21, 2007)

forgot to ask how comes you done egg share and not nhs funding the firsttime?


----------



## Spanner (Jun 21, 2007)

did u have to wait long to be accepted for egg sharing program?


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi spanner,

Yes it was are first attempt at ivf for a 2nd child, I kind of think my body new what it was doing this time.
I didn't find out how they did, I probably will ask when I ring to say I have a healthy baby.
We saw cons in November and were set to start in January if a match was found so not long at all. We put it off as had started new job till the june. I think it depends if you get your bloods done quickly and stuff.
We were on the waiting list for nhs but they said it could be 2 yrs well couldn't wait that long so was actually 6 months pregnant when I got to the top of the waiting list after 3 ivf's.
The cycle takes about the same amount of time as your other one but you could be delayed in the downregging stage if the other lady is slow to responed which can be a pain, but does not effect your treatment.
When all your bloods are back they tell you if you have been accepted, but at the first appointment they will tell you if they think you will be fine. With your age and you being fine I can't see they would say no.

Good luck let me know how you get on
Liz xx


----------



## galprincess (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi

i did egg share at Bourn hall cambridge year before last last year best clinic in my opinion hence travelled there from kent.
i went to consultation in march, had 1 stone to lose as bmi has to be under 30 had all tests done and started treatment in july and had egg collection 3rd sept, 2 embies put back 6th sept had my son on 27th may 2010 good luck feel free to pm me if you have any questions worries etc


----------

